# DLS new High End Speakers



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz, 
Just wanted to know if anyone heard of the new "*DLS Scandinavia*" 
DLS - Products 

Please comment, 
Kelvin


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Havn't heard them but the new midrange sure is similar to the Vifa TG9


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

BTA said:


> Havn't heard them but the new midrange sure is similar to the Vifa TG9


Hmmm, somewhat the squared off frame, other then that? Now the specs are close.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What's the cost?


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Here-I-Come said:


> Hmmm, somewhat the squared off frame, other then that? Now the specs are close.


Kevlar cone is the same except for the color. They changed the way the terminals are mounted, which I can understand since the TG9's are pretty flimsy and can make mounting difficult in small spaces. And they added a cover to the magnet.

Specs are quite similar, the ****ty efficiency is what really stands out to me.

Don't get me wrong I love the TG9.

Just thought it was interesting and I doubt I'd spend the likely $$ premium for the DLS logo. (keep in mind I like some DLS products as well)


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

The TG9 uses a fiber glass cone, not Kevlar. The Sensitivity in both are pretty good for such small drivers. The TG9 is one of the most efficient (efficiency and sensitivity are two different specs) small drivers I have tested. But I agree they do have a close similarity.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> What's the cost?


Nearly $280-300 a pair. Same for the Tweeter $260-285 for the pair


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> Nearly $280-300 a pair. Same for the Tweeter $260-285 for the pair


That's not too shocking.  

When I looked at the price of the new SEAS Exotic Line I almost fell out my chair.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

same here


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Here-I-Come said:


> The TG9 uses a fiber glass cone, not Kevlar. The Sensitivity in both are pretty good for such small drivers. The TG9 is one of the most efficient (efficiency and sensitivity are two different specs) small drivers I have tested. But I agree they do have a close similarity.


Ah good call on the glass fiber. And yeah I meant sensitivity.

Would be interesting to see how these sound comparatively.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

BTA said:


> Ah good call on the glass fiber. And yeah I meant sensitivity.
> 
> Would be interesting to see how these sound comparatively.


I should have a set in a few weeks to do the some comparison testing.


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here-I-Come, any news on the comparison testing?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

As you can see in my signatures things have taken a turn for me. I may still pick the DLS units just for testing.


----------



## marquee (Aug 20, 2009)

These babies are extended midranges and can go as low as 80Hz and as high as 16,000Hz with the right enclosure. I have mine at 750ml and they sound awesome!!!! very accurate response but requires larger enclosure.


DLS A3, A6, RA40, Scandinavia 1, 3 DLS Ultimate Pro Crossovers, UP6i, Alpine 9887


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Busy testing a set of these and my findings will be posted later after they play in a little more.

The initial tesing impressions left me completely blown away. I have never heard a midrange with so much detail and brilliant transparency. The focus and imaging is also phenomenal to say the least.

Very impressive drivers. My set should be here next week sometime. 

My current midrange is the Iridium 3" domes which are really good on their own but lack the detail of the scandinavia. I have however found that the IR3 gives off a warmer signature sound with a lot more ambience. Will be able to say more once the scandis are played in. 

I will also experiment with placement to combat the width issue I picked up with them. It could also be related to the driver not being played in yet.

Are they worth the money? Yes. Yes they are.


----------



## osiris (Mar 21, 2008)

Maxxis,
Could you go into greater detail concerning your testing methodology?


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure thing but im no expert in this 

What we did was to tune the car perfectly for the Iridiums with regards to TA and EQ. With the EQ we flattened the curves completely and also cleared the TA.

At this point the car was tonally very good and staging was very close also. We added a little TA to get everything perfect and spent another hour or so just listening and taking notes on how everything sounded etc.

The scandinavia midrange was then installed in the exact same place as the iridium unit and the same listening test was done without changing any settings. 

We then spent a little more time on TA and listened again comparing notes between the two.

This is by no means the final tuning procedure or method of getting it right. Once the Scandi 3 is fitted we will start from 0 and redo the whole setup. 

I also want to modify the midrange enclosure a bit to get some more volume. The bigger the better from the looks of it. Optimum seems to be around the 2L mark. Unfortunately the Civic doesn't allow for such huge enclosures.


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

maxxis said:


> Sure thing but im no expert in this
> 
> What we did was to tune the car perfectly for the Iridiums with regards to TA and EQ. With the EQ we flattened the curves completely and also cleared the TA.
> 
> ...


...and how are Scandinavia 1 tw and Scandinavia 6 midbass playing?!


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Not using the 1 or the 6. Paired the 3 with my Iridiums. Looking forward to testing the 1 soon. The 6 I hear is fantastic.


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

maxxis said:


> Not using the 1 or the 6. Paired the 3 with my Iridiums. Looking forward to testing the 1 soon. The 6 I hear is fantastic.


I'm installing Scandinavia 3-way on DLS Ultimate amps and dex-p99rs in few weeks time.......so I'm glad that "they" sound excellent.

...and to brag a bit.....a guy who will install my system was recent champion in Master Unlimited class on EMMA show in Rotterdam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am planning on running the 6/2 and scan 1 in a 2-way. The Scan 1 tweet is the same as their home tweeter. Supposed to be real airy.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking forward to hear your opinions when you finish the installs.

I started on the baffles today to mount the 3". Quite a bit of work needed coming from a dome setup.

The 1s and 3s should be here on Monday or Tuesday next week so I can start testing and playing them in.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Maxxis,

I hope I didn't miss it, but where in the car are they mounted? Are they on the dash, kicks, or doors?

I'm considering either the DLS dome or possibly this cone driver, but instal location is going to factor in the decision.


----------



## folgrz (Oct 29, 2009)

oh my they look pretty


----------



## srool (May 29, 2009)

Looking forward to read some updates about the baffles and mountings.
I really want to buy one but it seems like one of the harder to install sets.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Maxxis,
> 
> I hope I didn't miss it, but where in the car are they mounted? Are they on the dash, kicks, or doors?
> 
> I'm considering either the DLS dome or possibly this cone driver, but instal location is going to factor in the decision.


My midrange is on the sail panel behind the side mirrors and the tweeter on the apillar.

Ill post some pics of the testing in my car as soon as the midrange pods are done. At the moment im glassing the pods and itching my ass of 

Some pics of the the previous testing of the midrange. 










Start of the apillar pods for the tweeter










Thus far ive spent around 30 hours playing the drivers in and they really are coming into life quite nicely.

My initial tests were spoiled slightly due to having on midbass out of phase by accident and it messed up my tuning. Actually the car was perfect that way but I didnt notice the phase swop until a few days ago. I have corrected it and started sorting out the TA again.

For now I can tell you this much. The detail on the midrange is out of this world. Being able to play from 200hz in a spec enclosure is amazing. A lot less demand now on my 6.5" Iridiums drivers. I simply love the transparency of the driver. I did however find some ambience missing as well as a lot of width missing. The 3" domes from the Iridiums have fantastic dispersion and worked really well as I had them positionioned originally. The Scandi 3 does not work that well with the same pods I used for the IRs. I have since made some changes to the midrange pods and it should help with the width.

The tweeter also is quite something else. Such amazing detail on the highs. Focus and imaging is pin sharp and spot on. 

What I don't like at all. The tweeter has no grilles. I know its not the end of the world but it would have been nice. The midrange grilles are horrible and cheap looking with the word Scandinavia stamped onto them. Very very poor for such a high end driver. 

In terms of build quality the drivers are well made but I do feel they lack a little something to make them completely unique. Then again to me its all about what they do and not how they look. I have no interest really in cosmetics to be honest. They sound so good it doesnt matter.

I should have the midrange pods sealed up for testing by tomorrow night. Then the testing can hopefully continue. My biggest issue now is getting the alternator on the car sorted out. Stupid thing is so close to dying its not even funny.

Excuse the slow updates


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for the update - this really helps to get things in perspective. I really look forward to additional updates concering your testing. 

I will PM you later with a few questions about the Iridium 6.5" drivers as well.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

maxxis said:


> My midrange is on the sail panel behind the side mirrors and the tweeter on the apillar.
> 
> Ill post some pics of the testing in my car as soon as the midrange pods are done. At the moment im glassing the pods and itching my ass of
> 
> ...


What slope are you using to be able to cross it at 200Hz? How big of an enclosure are you using for them? I have the Scandinavia 3 as well...but haven't have the chance to play with them yet. Looking forward for more updates.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

At the moment its a 18db slope @ 200hz with the enclosure at 0.9l and filled with decron to compensate a little.

DLS recommends 1l if I remember correctly.

I will try my best to get the pods sorted out during the day so I can update tonight.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard that Scandinavia system is at least 30% better fro Iridium 6.3 if the 2 systems are tuned perfect , is that true?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

SkodaTeam said:


> I heard that Scandinavia system is at least 30% better fro Iridium 6.3 if the 2 systems are tuned perfect , is that true?


i heard 31.68%


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

It's probably one of the best speakers money can buy as Jaka Seles showed when he won this years EMMA finaly in Rotterdam.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Update time.

The pods ended up failing quite badly. The angle I aimed the drivers were completely wrong and the change in volume caused things to sound way wrong. Im not expert but I know when something sounds worse  Biggest problem was the driver side midrange that suddenly became so apparent that is ruined everthing. Aiming of these drivers are super important.

Back to the original pods and with the tweeters mounted things are sounding a lot better. 

I really need to get cracking on the tweeter pods this week. I have so little time as it is 

As for the increase in sound quality over the iridiums I have to agree. The Scandi's just have that extra (30.978%) life to them over the ir's. Im really enjoying them.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, it was stupid with the % :blush:


----------



## srool (May 29, 2009)

Can you tell more about the correct angle of the midrange ?
A guy named Peter from DLS told me that the best volume for the midranges is 1-2 liters.
I must know more about the angle before I can ensure I can mount it properly.

Thanks !


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Angle is still a mystery to be honest. I tried some different axis options and it failed quite badly.

Hopefully I'll have my car back from the shop tomorrow so I can start building again. 

As for enclosure sizes. 1 liter is minimum with 2 liters being optimum from the looks of it and from what I worked out in WinISD. With 1 liter there are some funny peaks around 180hz to 250hz. With 2 liters its a nice smooth curve with a very nice roll-off.

Ill update again on what I find after the weekend.


----------



## Donitsi (Jan 24, 2007)

I have the 3-way set just under installation. Played a bit with the tweeter and midbass a while ago and I was just stunned. I just threw them in the car, aimed tweeters in a-pilars towards driver, midbass in door. Amazing sound, detail, airy, best I've ever had. And they are not even installed properly yet. Also the price is really competive against Audison Thesis, Genesis Absolute and Brax Matrix, Alpine F#1.

Installation is pain in the arse because the size off the tweeter and stupid connector placement. Also the other elements work best in enclosures. 

Try to aim the midranges a bit upwards, not spot on.


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

here is my installation:

Shrani.si - slike, video posnetki in druge datoteke - armatura.jpg
Shrani.si - slike, video posnetki in druge datoteke - twmid.jpg
Shrani.si - slike, video posnetki in druge datoteke - armatura-2.jpg
Shrani.si - slike, video posnetki in druge datoteke - a2-a3-a5.jpg

Today...the car is being "completed".


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

pusko said:


> here is my installation:
> 
> Shrani.si - slike, video posnetki in druge datoteke - armatura.jpg
> Shrani.si - slike, video posnetki in druge datoteke - twmid.jpg
> ...


Looks sweet. 

It appears that you've lost your trunk. How does it sound?


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Looks sweet.
> 
> It appears that you've lost your trunk. How does it sound?


The trunk wasn't really of big use in the first place. :laugh:
It sounds great. Of all the CD's I have.....Dire Straits sound the best.
Akustic and electric guitars are awesome!

And it makes quite a difference that the subwoofer is under the dash (over the passengers legs).


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

pusko said:


> It's probably one of the best speakers money can buy as Jaka Seles showed when he won this years EMMA finaly in Rotterdam.


It wasn't the speakers that were that good :laugh: it was the installation 

I have heard the Scandinavia's three-way and they're as good as any good speaker but totally dependant on installation to get the best out of them. The drivers themselves look like Vifa speakers remodelled.


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

dkh said:


> It wasn't the speakers that were that good :laugh: it was the installation
> 
> I have heard the Scandinavia's three-way and they're as good as any good speaker but totally dependant on installation to get the best out of them. The drivers themselves look like Vifa speakers remodelled.


I agree. Installation has a lot to do with it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I really like your choices for speaker placement - really good finish on the work as well. 

I like the HU tool  I'm sure we will start to see these in more build threads here in the states in the coming months.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Fantastic install on those.


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry to request this but, could you swap your amps for class D amps to listen for any differences lol apparently, there shouldn't be any difference:laugh:


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

dkh said:


> Sorry to request this but, could you swap your amps for class D amps to listen for any differences lol apparently, there shouldn't be any difference:laugh:


Talking to me? 
No...there is no way I could do that. The install is complete now.....i will post some pics later.....


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

pusko said:


> Talking to me?
> No...there is no way I could do that. The install is complete now.....i will post some pics later.....


It was a joke - I didn't expect you to change


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

A few pics.....

tw,mid-2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
tw,mid.bass on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
dash on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
trunk on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sathee46 (May 6, 2009)

That is a beautiful install, way to go!!


----------



## psychon (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

pusko said:


> A few pics.....
> 
> tw,mid-2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> tw,mid.bass on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


Wow, beautiful install and great choice in products.


----------



## Donitsi (Jan 24, 2007)

I have done some aiming this weekend and tried the midranges yesterday. Aimed a bit and tried a couple different angles, adjusted the time alingment and I could not stop smiling listening some cd's. The stage was huge, from tip of the left mirror to 4" past the right. Might be normal for someone but I never have had that kind of soundstage. And everything is where it should be. Male or female voice is sooo natural that closing your eyes you could easily believe she' singing on your bonnet. 

Comparing them to previous Focal 3W2be that I had before, these are better. I liked the Focal also. They we natural, accurate but lacked somekind of sweetness and air that these Scands have. 

I have no trained ears or even think that I can listen any special, but for me these sound excellent and I really wait to get these properly installed and tuned.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems like the main word to describe the Scands is "airy" 

Sweet... Would like to try it 
Kelvin


----------



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

bump for an update.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Donitsi said:


> I have done some aiming this weekend and tried the midranges yesterday. Aimed a bit and tried a couple different angles, adjusted the time alingment and I could not stop smiling listening some cd's. The stage was huge, from tip of the left mirror to 4" past the right. Might be normal for someone but I never have had that kind of soundstage. And everything is where it should be. Male or female voice is sooo natural that closing your eyes you could easily believe she' singing on your bonnet.
> 
> Comparing them to previous Focal 3W2be that I had before, these are better. I liked the Focal also. They we natural, accurate but lacked somekind of sweetness and air that these Scands have.
> 
> I have no trained ears or even think that I can listen any special, but for me these sound excellent and I really wait to get these properly installed and tuned.


do you have any pics or updates on your install?


----------



## Sssjedi (Aug 28, 2008)

I am currently running the DLS Iridium 6.3s with the pioneer P99rs and Alpine f1 and soundstream class a amps (active).

Seems upgrading to the Scand's is the way to go, as I am finding the iridium's a bit too laid back for my liking.

Awesome install by the way


----------

